
Insanity vs Intelligence: Pinky and the Brain Conspiracy Theory - blopeur
https://medium.com/@WritersWasteland/insanity-vs-intelligence-pinky-and-the-brain-conspiracy-theory-78079e5cbe28
======
dvlsadvocates
Yet another individual who can't separate a quote from a definition. I had to
stop before finishing solely because this author insists on claiming "The
definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting a
different result." is not only the definition of insanity(at best you could
consider it an anecdotal indicator) but also incorrectly attributes it to
Einstein. I know the quality of most medium articles is suspect to begin with,
but please stop force feeding people obvious bullshit.

------
drapred7
Subtlety is not a conspiracy.

